# Looking for a net with larger mesh



## Sloanhaus (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello all, 

I am looking for a net that has larger mesh. I am wanting to skim my sand and get larger items out while the sand/small rocks stay behind. I am also not wanting to bring the sand out of the water as it causes all kinds of issues when I put it back in (goes everywhere and lands all over my corals). I simply would like for the sand to fall out as I am dragging the sand bed. Any suggestions?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

http://natureworksop.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/siftsands02.jpg


----------



## Sloanhaus (Aug 13, 2012)

Goby said:


> http://natureworksop.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/siftsands02.jpg


Where can I buy that?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Kids Sifter Shovel Green Sand Bucket Summer Beach Play Plastic Toys 4 in 1 Set | eBay

try searching "sand sifter toy" on ebay 

There are also vintage metal sifters for kitchen use. They usually have a red wood handle and the sifter part is metal.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's one with a green handle. Mine's red. It works best if you remove the 2 prongs/pointy things.

Green Wooden Handle Hand Held Mesh Colander Strai?ner Sifter | eBay


----------

